# Side table



## Mrfish55 (Dec 19, 2012)

Latest project, side table for my sister for Christmas, she loves wolves so I inlayed wolf paw prints into the top in maple burl.
[attachment=14890]
[attachment=14891]


----------



## DomInick (Dec 19, 2012)

Very cool!!!! I like the wolf print inlays. Very well executed.


----------



## Cousinwill (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks well made!! Good job !!


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice looking table! She should love it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a great looking table, very thoughtful and well done.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 20, 2012)

She got it today ( they came from out of town and will not be here for the 25th ) and was very pleased.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked it , first thing i thought -- COJO is in the house


----------

